# Beautiful Golden Mix in KY



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks all Golden to me, poor boy hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG he's beautful. Sure hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow~!*

Not that it matters but BAXTER SURE LOOKS like a Golden Ret. to me-not a mix.
*Anyway, WHAT RESCUES have been contacted?
He is in a HIGH KILL SHELTER!!!!1*
*
Baxter *is a beautiful dog who needs a good home. He was a stray and is looking for a place to run, play and be loved. For more information on any of our animals listed please contact the Marion County Animal Shelter.

*http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY44.html
Lebanon, Ky 
270-692-0464 

[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Baxter PFId#11451459 Id#mcac013411a
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=KY44*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emailed*

I emld. GRRAND. Hope I hear something good:no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GRRAND IN KY Said yes if they can get transport-Can Anyone do this for them?*

*GRRAND SAID yes they would take Baxter if they can get transport-Can Anyone do this for them?* If you can please let Debbie [email protected] and Shelter know!!!

Karen,

Grrand would gladly take Baxter, but we have no outreach to that area, nor transport.While we help a large number of goldens, our transport system & volunteers are very limited and generally won't do long distance, so unless it can get to us, we are strapped.

Regards,
Debbie Thomas, Grrand
Intake Coordinator
[email protected]


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww wish I lived in the area, I would totally help with transport!!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Karen! The other forum is looking to have some leads again, 2 girls are close and are going to email you for more info!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy: Thanks for your help!!!

Or the girls can email Debbie at GRRAND and the shelter to work something out!!!

Bzter is at Marion County Animal Shelter in Lebanon, KY!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I know one of the girls has already emailed you so you might want to explain the deal to her ... I just asked for willing transporters in that area!


----------



## KonasRents (Jul 15, 2008)

I wish I could help with a transfer! He's a beauty - hopefully he'll find a loving home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

Heather emld. me and I explained. It may be quite a round trip for her so we'll see.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is there a paid transport this pup can take?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Need Kentucky People For 2 Male Golden Rets.!!!*

Kimm:

I don't know of any paid transports in Ky but maybe soemone else does.

Vickie from the shelter, Marion County in Lebanon, KY, emailed me about 3:30 and said someone was looking at Baxter and MIGHT ADOPT him-haven't heard back, so they probably didn't

A Girl named Heather that lives an hour from the shelter and another hour from GRRAND asked what we needed-haven't heard back from her, but I think if she did it herself it would be a good 2-2 1/2 hours one way so 4-5 hrs. roundtrip. Hope we get more KY people to offer.

In the meantime, GRRAND said they would also take Hershel at Christian County Animal Shelter in Hopkinsville, KY, if we could get transport.
GRRAND is in Louisviille.

So, we really have two Golden Retrievers, Baxter in Lebanon and Hershel in Hopkinsville, that need to get to GRRAND in Louisville.....

PLEASE IF you can help pls email Debbie at GRRAND and tell her what days and times you could drive and also The shelter and please cc me, so I know what we need.
Debbie [email protected]
Marion County Animal [email protected]
Karen (Me) [email protected]


----------

